# IVF DIAZEPAM TABLETS



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

HI I WONDER IF YOU COULD HELP ME 

IM HAVING IVF TREATMENT AND WHEN I HAVE THE EMBRYOS TRANSFURRED I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE 5MG OF DIAZEPAM TO HELP ME THROUGH IT AND TO  KEEP ME RELAXED COULD THIS AFFECT MY CHANCES ?

THANKYOU MADDI


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Maddi,

I am not a nurse or expert but having looked on the net DIAZEPAM is not safe to take during pregnancy so I'm sorry but I really would not think it is safe to take whilst TTC (trying to conceive). I would speak to your Doctors about an alternative med or treatment. Many of us girls have found alternative therapies helpful in reducing stress levels and anxiety with treatment and TTC.

All the best with your IVF.

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello Maddi

I have had et three times.

The first time it was quite painful and unfortunately unsuccessful.  I'm not sure why it was painful.  My theory is that I drank too much water and I was very tense.

The second time I was obviously quite anxious because it had been so uncomfortable the first time so my clinic prescribed me 1 Temazepam tablet to take about 45 minutes before et.  This really helped me to relax and the et didnt hurt a bit.  This attempt was also unsuccessful.

My clinic prescribed me the tablet again for my third attempt and now I am just over 8 weeks pregnant!

I'm quite sure my clinic would not have prescribed me anything that would jeopardise my treatment.

I dont think these tablets are safe to take on an ongoing basis during pregnancy, however, one tablet didnt do me any harm.

I hope this helps.

I would suggest that you have a chat with your clinic about your concerns and they will tell you the options they are willing to offer.

suex


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi sue

Well congratulation hope it goes well for you.
Thanks for your advice i don't think it would harm as i told my doctor what it was for but i will check with me clinic 

love maddi


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I was given 2 diazepam each time for my IUI basting/insemination as I tend to get very stressed and tense when I see a speculum! As you will see I have a ds - so it didn't affect me.

It comes out of your system very quickly and would be out before implantation which is the most important thing so don't worry.

Claire xx


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Clair 

At last someone understands me i get very tense when i see a speculum to through a very bad experience when i was younger . I had 2 diazepam when i had iui and i thought it didn't work because of the dizepam but now you have assured me i will take them when its time for my insemination .

thank you so much 

love maddi xx


----------

